# When will it get better



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscars allergies are really getting me down now just really wish it would start getting better. Feel so sorry for him. He's had cream, injections and now he's on antibiotics and a restricted diet but no improvement. He's had more lumps appearing on his little head today :-( 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless him,our friends dogs is going through the same.Look up Dorset herbs there's some info for allergies on there and maybe give them a try


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He could also be de-toxing from all the additives in his old food. Often these things look worse before they get better. Is he very itchy still? I would put something on any itchy areas, so it is more comfortable and wait and see if things improve. Coconut oil, aloe vera (you can buy creams and shampoos etc but I like to use it straight from the leaf) and Rosemary water (either poured on after a bath or sprayed on with a squirty bottle) are what i use for my itchy boy. Here is a link on how to make the rosemary tonic Rosemary For Dandruff Remedy for Itchy Flakey Scalp and Dreads | Knotty Boy although I tend to make it a bit weaker than the pic


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you will take a look. Will try anything if it helps him get better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah poor baby, hope he feels better soon


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Benedryl comes in a cream also. I wonder if that would help?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Benedryl in the UK is an entirely different drug. I know people give Piriton to dogs, but i dont know if that also comes in a cream.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I assume that you have tried the cortisone creams topically? I would also start with a journal that tells you exactly what the dog is eating. I mean everything, treats, meals, stuff on plates, etc. Then I would see what is outside. Tree pollen, grass pollen, weed pollens, mold etc. Get the date that these 'bumps' came out. You should be able to get the pollens from some TV stations, or universities. After a week, see if you can correlate something to his 'bumps'. Good luck


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

I hope your little guys gets some relief and feels better soon!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I know how you feel. We've battled it for 6 years with my Lily. It seems like she'll be fine for awhile (as long as she doesn't get her paws on anything forbidden) but then flare up out of nowhere. It's an up/down kind of thing.

We don't use any meds anymore- it seemed like they were doing more harm than good with the constant anti-biotics and steroids. 

We found that when her ears flare up, this stuff works wonders- better than anything several vets have ever given us Amazon.com : Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces : Pet Ear Cleaners : Pet Supplies

We use a specific shampoo on her (different than our other three dogs). She gets no doggy treats- her snacks are yogurt, veggies, and fruit. We use a laundry soap that doesn't bother her (on all of our clothes/towels/sheets/rugs) This stuff Amazon.com: Charlie's Soap Powder Bucket, 1000 Loads, 32 Pounds: Health & Personal Care We've had the same one since the beginning of 2012 and there's still half left- so we're also saving money 

One thing to remember is that you have to consider EVERY SINGLE thing that comes into your home- from what you clean the floors with, wat you wipe the furniture with, any spray cleaners, soaps, etc.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

is it just seasonal allergies that are in play? Is there any other symptoms? Feel bad for the little guy


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscar went back to the vets yesterday and was given a steroid spray this time to stop him chewing his paw but this is the last medication I am going to try, I would prefer to use something as natural as possible. I've found that using coconut oil when his paw gets sore really helps reduce this. I just need to find a decent shampoo, at the moment I'm just using water to rinse him off. 
I am still hoping it's seasonal and that when the weather cools down that he will get better. 
The symptoms he has is one paw he can't stop chewing so starts to look really sore, patchy hair loss on all four legs and then he also gets small bumps on his head that scab over and then little patches of hair loss there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

try Natural life UK they are on fb and do really great natural pet and human shampoos


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Get some ol,immune drops will help alot and put on no grain food. Amberleah can not have chicken. She eats zp, primal freeze dried raw and is much better.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

For about 2 years I dealt with this with Deuce, meds and dermatologists. I finally decided I would stop everything and I'm so happy I did. I really believe a lot of times all the meds make allergies worse because it messes with their immune system. He used to get steroids, shots, medicated creams. The first year after stopping he flared up a little, but it just kept getting better and better. Now he is doing amazing and hasn't had any itching in almost 2 years! If your pup itches his feet especially and tends to have yeast infections I would not recommend grain free food. Potatoes and peas grow yeast. Since I have switched to grain inclusive - limited grains like quinoa, etc. I have seen a huge difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

